
Ask HN: What are some good newsletter etiquette? - shimmmaz
Looking for a guide to start sending email out to people, but not sure what is right to do, consent wise.<p>For example, if someone emails me about my product, is it ok to add them to a mailing list for product updates?<p>Thanks.
======
ksaj
I'm pretty sure that unless they ask to be on that mailing list, it wouldn't
even be legal to simply add them to it. I suppose that is country dependent,
though.

Story time: I asked a Logic Audio plugin developer a question about one of
their plugins that I might have been interested in using. They put me on their
mailing list without my requesting it, and over time I was getting tens of
emails a month from them about that product and others that they had. I was
ignoring all of them since they were literal spam about things I simply wasn't
interested in.

They got bought out by another company that sold Music e-magazines as well as
software, and suddenly I was inundated by spam from all their different areas.

It took me quite a while to get off their lists, and I assured them that
because of what they had done, I would never buy anything from them, no matter
how incredible or desirable - they'll always have competition, and I'll be
going there instead. All because they mishandled my one question about one
product of theirs that I didn't even own (and henceforth never will.)

------
rchaudhary
Use double opt-in.

